# Savic vs Zaniolo: chi è più forte?



## The P (10 Marzo 2019)

Ciao a tutti!

Sono curioso di sapere la vostra opinione su quelli che sono i due centrocampisti più promettenti del campionato italiano.

I due hanno in comune:

*Ruolo*: Possono giocare entrambi a centrocampo come sulla trequarti.

*Fisico*: Savic è più strutturato e insuperabile di testa, Zaniolo però si difende alla grande. 

*Tecnica*: Hanno entrambi tecnica sopraffina. Forse Savic ha un ultimo passaggio migliore, mentre Zaniolo è più bravo nel dribbling.

*Senso del goal*: Qui al momento vedo superiore Zaniolo, ma lo scorso hanno Savic è andato in doppia cifra ed è stato decisivo.


Insomma, chi preferite e perchè?


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2019)

non riesco a capire quest'aura che ha intorno zaniolo. cosa ha fatto per meritarsela.

questo non ha ancora fatto niente ragazzi. 4-5 gol in stagione, gran parte tap-in. gran fisico già a 19 anni lo rende un giocatore pronto giovane ma con meno margine di crescita di altri e più soggetto ad infortuni. non vedo gran tecnica. non vedo gran testa. madre da galera.

non lo scambierei mai con kessie, paqueta, savic ma neanche con altri. non mi ha ancora convinto. 

savic è un'altra cosa


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Marzo 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sono curioso di sapere la vostra opinione su quelli che sono i due centrocampisti più promettenti del campionato italiano.
> 
> ...



Ma cosa ci vedete in zaniolo ? paragonare i due mah...


----------



## The P (10 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non riesco a capire quest'aura che ha intorno zaniolo. cosa ha fatto per meritarsela.
> 
> questo non ha ancora fatto niente ragazzi. 4-5 gol in stagione, gran parte tap-in. gran fisico già a 19 anni lo rende un giocatore pronto giovane ma con meno margine di crescita di altri e più soggetto ad infortuni. non vedo gran tecnica. non vedo gran testa. madre da galera.
> 
> ...



L'ho visto giocare molte volte e non mi trovo d'accordo. Vai a vedere qualche video su YouTube per dire che non ha tecnica.
In primavera lo paragonavano a Zidane, per dire...


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non riesco a capire quest'aura che ha intorno zaniolo. cosa ha fatto per meritarsela.
> 
> questo non ha ancora fatto niente ragazzi. 4-5 gol in stagione, gran parte tap-in. gran fisico già a 19 anni lo rende un giocatore pronto giovane ma con meno margine di crescita di altri e più soggetto ad infortuni. non vedo gran tecnica. non vedo gran testa. madre da galera.
> 
> ...



Per me invece ha il doppio dei margini di crescita di Savic: prima di tutto per l'età, secondariamente per il genere di errori che commette, tutti correggibili.
Zaniolo tenta giocate difficili, è tecnicamente dotato, fisicamente forte, ha ottimi tempi di inserimento e pressa bene, potrebbe diventare una grandissima mezzala.
[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] Zaniolo è più rapido, sopratutto nel breve e non perde sempre 2-3 tempi di gioco come Savic. Il Serbo se non è al 100% della condizione fisica diventa quasi deleterio


----------



## 7vinte (10 Marzo 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare molte volte e non mi trovo d'accordo. Vai a vedere qualche video su YouTube per dire che non ha tecnica.
> In primavera lo paragonavano a Zidane, per dire...



Esatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare molte volte e non mi trovo d'accordo. Vai a vedere qualche video su YouTube per dire che non ha tecnica.
> In primavera lo paragonavano a Zidane, per dire...



per ora l'ho visto troppo poco. quel poco non mi ha rapito. non che sia scarso ma sto clamore... vedrai che questo si perde in niente causa testa ed infortuni.. mi da sempre questa sensazione


----------



## Anguus (10 Marzo 2019)

Sinceramente non stravedo per Zaniolo, oltretutto, è falloso e antisportivo. Si perderà per strada


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sono curioso di sapere la vostra opinione su quelli che sono i due centrocampisti più promettenti del campionato italiano.
> 
> ...



Zaniolo ottimo presente e bel potenziale ma come hanno già detto SMS è altra cosa, molto più completo e sul campo questo si vede da lontano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2019)

diciamo che sono due ruoli diversi. Savic è la tipica mezz'ala moderna box to box, Zaniolo è un centrocampista offensivo che può giocare anche da esterno o seconda punta. Comunque al momento non c' è paragone, stravince SMS, bisogna capire i margini di miglioramento di Zaniolo


----------



## Love (11 Marzo 2019)

Leo stravede per savic..e se c'è una persona della quale mi fido ad occhi chiusi è proprio il brasiliano.


----------



## koti (11 Marzo 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Sono curioso di sapere la vostra opinione su quelli che sono i due centrocampisti più promettenti del campionato italiano.
> 
> ...



Veramente difficile dare un giudizio su Savic, considerata la differenza abissale di rendimento tra questa stagione e la scorsa, quasi due giocatori diversi.


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> Leo stravede per savic..e se c'è una persona della quale mi fido ad occhi chiusi è proprio il brasiliano.



Vero e concordo.

Ma trovo Zaniolo forse più forte. Le ultime prestazioni in cui ho potuto osservarlo hanno evidenziato un giocatore serio e affidabile oltre che talentuoso. Ma mi fido di Leo più che di me, quindi Savic.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2019)

Dovessi scegliere senza badare a soldi o altri, direi Zaniolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dovessi scegliere senza badare a soldi o altri, direi Zaniolo



Veramente ? io invece Savic, Zaniolo ho paura farà la fine di molti giovani spacciati dalla stampa per fenomeni dopo 3 partite.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Marzo 2019)

Direi Zaniolo. Ha un piedino sopraffino, fisicamente forte e tecnicamente è più forte di Savic. Questo è al primo anno in Serie A e sta giocando divinamente. Fosse solo fisico direi che sarebbe un fuoco di paglia, ma questo ha la tecnica, quella vera. Quella che già un Federico Chiesa si sogna. Ti salta da fermo e scappa via anche a 2 avversari alla volta. 

A me piace un sacco, per me è un futuro campione.


----------



## Gas (12 Marzo 2019)

Love ha scritto:


> Leo stravede per savic..e se c'è una persona della quale mi fido ad occhi chiusi è proprio il brasiliano.



Però non sappiamo cosa ne pensi Leo di Zaniolo.


----------

